

Should Computer Scientists Experiment More? (1997) [pdf] - Multics
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~jrex/teaching/spring2005/fft/moreexperiments.pdf

======
lgas
Finally a headline that defeats Betteridge. I guess maybe re-using the title
of an academic paper may be a loophole.

------
greggarious
Define "computer scientist".

I work in usability, and do experiments all the time.

